# Louvers?



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

This is another not so important thread, but do they make louvers for 87-89? or just the earlier model. If i got my hands on some of the older make's louvers could i make them fit? what's the difference anyway? I know there are side louvers for my 88 but I wouldnt want just those i dont think. Thanks again.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

yes they make lovers for your car... i'm pretty sure all the years are the same but the 2x2 hatch is smaller the the 2 seater, so dont get them mixed up.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey thanks for your straight response, i appreciate your time :thumbup: Im thinkin about gettin some then, i personally like the way they look a lot.


----------

